# No Nonsense De-greaser = Winner!



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I made a thread a while back about tfr and apc not cleaning tyres too well and a few people pointed out NN Degreaser and thank you guys!

I didnt want to pay the money for a dedicated tyre cleaner which is multiple times more expensive than this stuff, you get 5 litres for £9! as opposed to ~ 500ml for £10+.

So I got some new Eagle F1 Supersport tyres fitted yesterday and although brand new I thought Id give them a clean and dress them today.

Before 
7 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

They wernt that dirty but the foam did become a little bit brown. I also used the degreaser on the wheels and they came up nice and clean.
8 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

Rinsed off and dried and the microfibre was clean! Bare tyre
9 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

A coat of Megs mirror glaze rubber and vinyl and it looks pretty good
10 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

All done and looking rather nice.

11 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

So I thought lets give the degreaser a proper test and try it on the tyres which came off the car which were filthy.

1 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

Proper brown foam now, really dirty

2 by joe blogggs, on Flickr
3 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

Rinsed off and hit again and the foam stays white, so tyre was nice and clean after the 2nd hit.

4 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

Dried off with a MF and its nice and clean! ive never seen these results using apc before!

5 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

So the de greaser works very nicely and for the money is just a bargain, It doesnt smell bad at all. I used it at 1:1 as just a quick mix and im sure I could cut it down further, also foams up nicely too and you can see it work.

Give it a go and again thank you to the people who recommended it!:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and good review on it. 

I’m tempted to try some out :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

If your in the market for a degreaser, itd be silly not to!


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I’m going to get some. Great results and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Have read the reviews on Screwfix before and thought it sounded pretty good. 1:1 is a bit excessive though given that Bilt Hamber recommend 1:5 for Surfex (which would work out cheaper if you really had to use the NN at that ratio, though I doubt you do).

You've washed the _inside _of the old tyre which explains why so much dirt came off it i.e. probably never been cleaned before if it was facing inboard.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Rakti said:


> Have read the reviews on Screwfix before and thought it sounded pretty good. 1:1 is a bit excessive though given that Bilt Hamber recommend 1:5 for Surfex (which would work out cheaper if you really had to use the NN at that ratio, though I doubt you do).
> 
> You've washed the _inside _of the old tyre which explains why so much dirt came off it i.e. probably never been cleaned before if it was facing inboard.


Yea it was a quick mix, next time ill measure out it proper 4:1 and see how it goes.

That is the reason I did the inside as its never been cleaned and it was effortless to get clean.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Only available in 5L. I think I would pay more for a small bottle. What the hell would I do with 5L of the stuff


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

scooobydont said:


> Only available in 5L. I think I would pay more for a small bottle. What the hell would I do with 5L of the stuff


Stock up, bulk buying due to the coronavirus seems to be the norm these days.

Mind the toilet paper too.

I'm going to get some of this, its handy to have for more that just the cars.

Where abouts are you in Scotland, we could split a bottle if you're near?


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

scooobydont said:


> Only available in 5L. I think I would pay more for a small bottle. What the hell would I do with 5L of the stuff


Makes a nice Margherita.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh awesome and it's like a quater of the price compressed to Adams tyre cleaner 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> Stock up, bulk buying due to the coronavirus seems to be the norm these days.
> 
> Mind the toilet paper too.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the offer, would cost more in petrol than the 5L 

Appreciate the offer though.:wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

scooobydont said:


> Cheers for the offer, would cost more in petrol than the 5L
> 
> Appreciate the offer though.:wave:


Ah but he might ha fine pieces:lol:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

scooobydont said:


> Cheers for the offer, would cost more in petrol than the 5L
> 
> Appreciate the offer though.:wave:


No worries, I am usually out and about with work anyway, as I cover Scotland as whole LOL.

I am going to go get some anyways


Derekh929 said:


> Ah but he might ha fine pieces:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone tried this compared to auto glanz rebound?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Anyone tried this compared to auto glanz rebound?


I Have mate, AutoGlanz Rebound in my opinion is better for the job of cleaning tyres which it is designed for,but the No Nonsense degreaser does work also and is extremely good value for money coming in at under nine pound for five litres.SJ.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

GLAD TO see another convert, ive been on about this stuff for a while now and its comparable to Surfex, its an excellent product at an amazing price, great review


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Good review but I thought I'd just add this about the brown discolouration on the tyres (blooming): https://www.kenwoodtire.com/Blog/articleid/123/tire-blooming


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Rian said:


> GLAD TO see another convert, ive been on about this stuff for a while now and its comparable to Surfex, its an excellent product at an amazing price, great review


You were the first to recommend it in my thread so credit to you mate!.


----------



## Doug_B (Feb 15, 2017)

waqasr said:


> Yea it was a quick mix, next time ill measure out it proper 4:1 and see how it goes.


I dilute it to 1:5, works really well for wheels/tyres/wheel arches


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

waqasr said:


> You were the first to recommend it in my thread so credit to you mate!.


Glad your getting along with it


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey fellas pickle dup 5l of this to try what's a good dilution ratio? How often do you use it? Is it good for engine bays too? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Hey fellas pickle dup 5l of this to try what's a good dilution ratio? How often do you use it? Is it good for engine bays too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Use it a similar way you would BH Surfex its almost identical, engine bays yes indeed it's perfect for that, I would be using 1:5 for engine bays depending on soiling, 1:5 to 1:7 on tyres depending on how often you do it.

Undercarage/chasis wash 1:5 it can also be used in a parts washer, ive alos used it for cleaning decking 1:10 in a watering can stiff brush and then Powerwash


----------

